# my black-bright pink-violet hair



## msgraveyard (Jun 27, 2007)

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w...urplehair1.jpg

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w...rplehair12.jpg

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w...rplehair13.jpg

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w...urplehair7.jpg

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w...urplehair3.jpg

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w...urplehair5.jpg

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w...urplehair4.jpg


i haven't seen my hair so dark (and black) for such a longggg while!

tell me what you think!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG.......... that is waaaaay HOTT!!! I love the colors, and especially how they just peek out through the black. It looks good on ya


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 27, 2007)

this looks amazing!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 27, 2007)

i love it! did you use extensions?


----------



## Bernadette (Jun 27, 2007)

SO freaking awesome!


----------



## msgraveyard (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i love it! did you use extensions?_

 
haha no sadly i had to bleach my hair first, then used the dye.


----------



## msgraveyard (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks all!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 29, 2007)

love it!  it reminds me of my "younger" years.  

the first time i had it down, they had to beach sections of my hair before putting the red.  but after that, i went to 3 different stylists and they all were able to put the red in my black hair without bleach!  it was great to know i didn't have to double process my hair to get that.  and i love when they weaved the color under so that the growing out stages weren't too bad.  i also used manic panic dye to upkeep since the red tended to fade over time.

anyhow, have fun with your hair - it looks really cute!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 30, 2007)

ahh. too kawaii. I love it! :]


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 1, 2007)

i loveeeeeee it


----------

